
Genetics of “Spirit Bears” - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/06/science/spirit-bears-canada.html
======
bookofjoe
>Spatial patterns and rarity of the white‐phased ‘Spirit bear’ allele reveal
gaps in habitat protection

[https://besjournals.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/2688...](https://besjournals.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/2688-8319.12014)

